# Gooseneck Mileage



## marininn (Aug 30, 2018)

I have only ever had bumper pulls. Considering a gooseneck.
For fuel mileage, do gooseneck generally get better? Because the trailer sits closer to the TV seems there would be less wind impact on the gooseneck compared to a bumper pull that sits far away from the TV.
Also, lets just assume both trailers are the same height and weight.
Also, if I go with a narrow one that is the same width as the TV truck will that help mileage compared to one that is a foot wider on each side?
Yes, I do lots of highway miles.
Real world highway numbers helpful. 
Two horse length with changing room.
I drive 1999 Ram diesel.
thanks


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You want to get better mileage, better aerodynamics then cinsider a air/wind baffle that attaches to the cab roof and shoots the air currents up and over the trailer nose..roof and down the trailer.
It is also some of the thought behind the design of rounded trailer nose and now v-nosed trailers.
Aero-dynamics...
Something like this you can find in a accessories store for camping trailers..there are several styles and heights available.








:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## marininn (Aug 30, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> You want to get better mileage, better aerodynamics then cinsider a air/wind baffle that attaches to the cab roof and shoots the air currents up and over the trailer nose..roof and down the trailer.
> It is also some of the thought behind the design of rounded trailer nose and now v-nosed trailers.
> Aero-dynamics...
> Something like this you can find in a accessories store for camping trailers..there are several styles and heights available.
> ...


Yes, I see in your sig you are a fan.
How much does it help? Any mpg numbers?

That doesnt answer the OP though.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nope, not a fan just a picture found for a visual idea..
I have 2 BP...but I've driven the others too including the 5th wheel ones.



Friends have goosenecks...
Depends on size and weight of the thing and how fast you're driving.
Big difference is hauling at 55mph or at 70 mph...
If you haul at the higher speeds you better make sure your tires are rated for the higher speeds.
Don't assume, there is a difference!!
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i think there will be too many variables to give you concrete numbers.

in reality what is the price difference between the two trailers you may consider purchasing? if one trailer will gain you 1-2mpg but costs $3,000 more, how many miles will it take to save $3,000 in fuel?

if you are considering say a 2h bp vs 2h gn, of equal weight, rolling resistance, ect... I would guess you wouldn't notice even a 1mpg change between the two trailers with the truck


----------



## marininn (Aug 30, 2018)

Concrete numbers will be helpful. I dont expect everyone to guess for others, but sharing their own numbers helps me greatly.
thanks


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Just reading a thread over on a diesel forum with the same question. The reports were _slightly_ skewed toward the gooseneck getting a little better mileage.

The most meaningful thing that I got out of the tread is that it is not really possible to just say one is always better than the other.

Some bumper pulls have very aerodynamic front ends and some GN's have very poor aerodynamics up front.

To compare the mileage, I think it'd be automatic to hold size, speed, and weight as constants, but to have a meaningful comparison, the front aerodynamics would also have to be equal.

Then throw in whether the pickup had a camper shell which would also make a difference. Camper shell with good aerodynamics on the BP just might equal a good GN and might even exceed a GN with very bad aerodynamics.

Just to compare all bumper pulls as a class to all goosenecks as a class may turn out to be a can of worms without more specifics on the two trailers.


----------

